

The $5, 64-bit Processor and Disruption Ahead - swamp40
http://electronics360.globalspec.com/article/4874/the-5-64-bit-processor-and-disruption-ahead

======
swamp40
_> >It's not necessarily what ARM wants to hear either because even though
multiple cores on an SoC give it a greater royalty it is as a percentage of
the chip price. And a bigger percentage of $5 is not much at all._

Something tells me ARM is going to be restructuring their future licensing
agreements a bit...

~~~
sp332
I'm not sure. Selling $100 of chips that cost $20 each is probably harder than
selling $100 of chips that cost $5 each, and ARM gets the same money either
way. Cheaper tech tends to increase overall usage.

------
slackstation
So... Does this mean we might see a 4k Chromecast 2 for $10 retail? Would
change the game significantly.

